# [H] Thrall - Erfolgsorientierte, familiäre Gilde sucht Member



## Merkura (13. Mai 2013)

Seid gegrüßt,

wir, die Gilde Macht der Dunkelheit (Gildenstufe 25), beheimatet auf dem Realm "Thrall" suchen neue Mitglieder, die unsere Gemeinschaft stärken. Wir bieten sowohl neuen Spielern, als auch &#8222;alten Hasen" einen Platz in unserer Gemeinschaft an. Unsere Gilde besteht nun schon seit 5 Jahren und der Altersdurchschnitt liegt bei ~26.

Doch natürlich kann und will nicht jeder einen Platz bei uns finden, daher folgt nun das &#8222;typische" &#8211; wer wir sind, was wir (nicht) wollen und was du sein solltest 

Unsere Gildeninteressen: Questen, Dungeons, Raids und &#8211;ein wenig- PVP

Bei uns&#8230;

- finden Mitglieder einen Platz, wo sie gemütlich leveln können mit allen Gildenbonis, die es gibt.

- finden regelmäßige Fun-Raids zu den alten Raid-Instanzen statt.

- findet ihr Mitglieder, die gerne Erfolge jagen.

- gibt einen festen 10-Raid

- gibt es hilfsbereite und geduldige Member

- habt ihr familiäres Gildenklima

- gibt es alle Gildenbankfächer, die für Gold und Erfolg zu haben sind; prall gefüllt und gut sortiert 

- findet man eine feste Gildengemeinschaft, die auch mit Problemen fertig wird und sich nicht direkt auflöst

- gibt es eine gefestigte Gildenleitung: feste Ratsmitglieder, Rekrutierungsoffiziere, Raidleiter

- TS3 Server [der nur uns gehört  ]

- Homepage: www.wowgilden.net/macht-der-dunkelheit


Wir suchen Spieler&#8230;

- die gerne in Gemeinschaft unterwegs sind: Instanzen uns Szenarien mitgehen, Fun-Raids bestreiten, die neuen 10-Raids sehen wollen

- Spieler, die gerne den ein oder anderen Erfolg jagen und auch bereit sind anderen bei ihren Erfolgen zu helfen

- die Anstand besitzen &#8211; sowohl gegenüber Gildenmitgliedern, als auch jenen, die sich einem anderen Clan angeschlossen haben

--------------------------------------------------
Für unseren Raid suchen wir derzeit (15.09.2013) :

- 1-2 DDs (bitte keine Jäger) =)

--------------------------------------------------

Raidinteressierte sollte zudem

- die Bereitschaft haben, zu &#8222;wipen" und sich nicht direkt aufregen, wenn ein Boss nicht sofort liegt. Wir sind keine World-500-Raid-Gilde!

- keine Item-Neider sein, sondern auch andere etwas gönnen (wir spielen ohne DKP o.ä.)

- sich an unsere Raidregeln halten (die ihr auch schon ohne Anmeldung auf unserer HP nachlesen könnt)

---

Zusätzlich suchen wir auch noch 4-5 PVP motivierte Spieler, die unseren PVP-Kader unterstützen. PVP steht allerdings nicht im Vordergrund unseres Spiels, daher solltet ihr lediglich das Interesse und schon die ein oder andere Erfahrung mit PVP gemacht haben.

---

Wer bei uns fehl am Platz wäre&#8230;

- Spieler, die progressiv Raiden wollen, mit 4-5 Raidtagen

- Spieler, die ausschließlich RP betreiben

----

Wenn wir euer Interesse geweckt haben sollten, könnt ihr uns InGame anschreiben (am besten: Vedania (Vedania#2533) oder Luzelìn (fayan#2967) oder sich auf unserer Homepage bemerkbar machen. 

Viele Grüße aus der Dunkelheit

Merkura alias Vedania


----------



## Merkura (21. Mai 2013)

Suchen weiterhin neue Mitspieler, die vor allem interesse an Fun-Raids haben und den ein oder anderen Erfolg nachjagen wollen


----------



## Merkura (8. Juli 2013)

Wir sind umgezogen auf den Server Thrall, da unser alter Server ..naja...irgendwie ausstirbt. 
Deshalb suchen wir nun verstärkt wieder Member. Gerne auch welche die neu angefangen haben.


----------



## Sanctee (7. August 2013)

*push*

Wir suchen aktuell verstärkt für unseren Raidkader einen Tank. Gewünscht sind ein GS von mindestens 510, und nach Möglichkeit KEIN DK, da unser MT bereits mit rotem Namenszug durch die Welt streift.  EXP sind zweitranging. 

Raitage sind aktuell Montag von 19-23h, geplant ist eventuell ein zweiter Tag Donnerstags zu den selben Zeiten. Als Nebenbemerkung: Wir sind kein Progress-Raid. Der Spaß steht im Vordergrund, aber es ist uns wichtig in unseren Möglichkeiten weiter zu kommen.


DARÜBER HINAUS sind natürlich auch alle anderen Klassen und Level in der Gilde willkommen.


----------



## Merkura (15. September 2013)

*up*

Suchen weiterhin neue Mitglieder


----------

